# Damn hackers...



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm against Homebrew and everything, but stuff like this is REALLY tempting me to do it...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























</div>
I can have a CD-i brawl and make a YouTube Poop of it!!


And also...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































</div>


EDIT: I did it. lulz


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 21, 2009)

... MAH BOI!!!!!!!!


----------



## MygL (Jun 21, 2009)

*COUGH* THAT'S tempting you?


----------



## Kiley (Jun 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> *COUGH* THAT'S tempting you?


im guessing so... wow bad taste tye they  look like they were pictures edited  on paint..


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 21, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably were


----------



## Kiley (Jun 21, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup the colors look like they are from paint so probly im 99.9% sure


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 21, 2009)

Be nice >:V


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2009)

Failure/melee voice. Continue? Yes/No


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even understand what they're supposed to be?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, bad remakes of the CD-i characters usually used in YTP.


----------



## bcb (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder what's for dinner.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

How could I forget Morshu?!






MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

WARNING!! The spoiler below contains MANY large images. Some browsers may be raped. Toggle at your own risk.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 21, 2009)

inb4hackingdisccussionisn'tallowed

Why hack Brawl? It's practically another game gathering dust because, like the company who made it, has descended to the point to which it sucks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> inb4hackingdisccussionisn'tallowed
> 
> Why hack Brawl? It's practically another game gathering dust because, like the company who made it, has descended to the point to which it sucks.


...YOU GOT BORED OF BRAWL?!?!

You're not human.


And I'm not really discussing hacking. Just showing some texture hacks...


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:'( i dont have brawl


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> WARNING!! The spoiler below contains MANY large images. Some browsers may be raped. Toggle at your own risk.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


some were...




ok<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>maybe</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> these 4 pictures are cool
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> WARNING!! The spoiler below contains MANY large images. Some browsers may be raped. Toggle at your own risk.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason the pictures hosted at ImageShack aren't showing... ImageShack must be doing some construction or something right now.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jun 21, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't look like they were edited in Paint, you can tell by the characters not being completely covered, the sharpness, and the lack of a blue screen with white letters. =p I'm guessing they're supposed to look low-quality, since the quality of the cutscenes was horrible and used those colors. =p

I dunno, Tye... D: I'd probably do it if I had an extra Wii... But I couldn't do it to my main Wii... ;-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna do it, Andrew, lol. But it's just sooooo tempting... >.<


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 22, 2009)

3 things...

1. YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE THE PICTURES ANY BIGGER!?

2. You can't do stuff like that with the homebrew channel.us I would know, I have it.

3. This wasn't done in paint. Those are different colors.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> 3 things...
> 
> 1. YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE THE PICTURES ANY BIGGER!?
> 
> ...


You CAN do it with the Homebrew Channel. You just use Gecko OS.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 22, 2009)

I couldn't even understand how to use gecko os... Let alone do that!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> I couldn't even understand how to use gecko os... Let alone do that!


It's actually not that hard.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is coming from the person who is, TEMPTED to do it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used the Homebrew Channel and Gecko OS before... I installed it on my friend's Wii while I was borrowing it...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool. I just use the Homebrew Channel for game cheats....


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 22, 2009)

Man! My teeth are like steel! I can crush a really hard mint and it's not harder than chewing a gummy bear!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's try not to get into discussing hacking, 'kay? I don't want this thread to get locked.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 22, 2009)

Lulz, pedochu. xD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Let's try not to get into discussing hacking, 'kay? I don't want this thread to get locked.


lol but the topic is "Damn Hackers"
someone is bound to talk about it...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called I found better games.

Games on the PS3 and 360.  With better online.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 22, 2009)

One word to summaries tye being tempted at all to do something like that "wow".


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2009)

Please don't have a hacking discussion in here. Yes it is just texture swapping which very easy to do as I can even do it. But look if your at the risk of hacking then I wouldn't do it. Also if your Wii is bricked or even semi bricked then your in double trouble.

Semi brick means your Wii can't go to the settings page where you can delete your change your languages. etc.

Bricked = Can't play games or do anything.

I could help you as I already helped xeladude but that is pretty much what I can do is just help because half of my training was actually by myself and some tutorials. But I will not show you any of that because you'll need to be very good at modding and other stuff you need to be good at about hacking.


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2009)

Also I'm pretty sure hacking with the homebrew only is for PC machines and that may not be true but I believe it is.


----------



## Anna (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Horus (Jun 22, 2009)

Hell if you ever do it, I'll do it with you


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hell if you ever do it, I'll do it with you


Orly?


----------



## Horus (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yarly

i want B+


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's easy to get bored of Brawl.
I got tired of it on March 16th, 2008. Why? Because you could get every character by playing SSE 2 times. If there were other methods, I'd probably still be playing now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tye what's wrong with getting bored with brawl? It's boring after a week. Only thing that could keep anyone playing is the Wi-fi.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 22, 2009)

You should see the new HDLC they made for City Folk.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Please don't have a hacking discussion in here. Yes it is just texture swapping which very easy to do as I can even do it. But look if your at the risk of hacking then I wouldn't do it. Also if your Wii is bricked or even semi bricked then your in double trouble.
> 
> Semi brick means your Wii can't go to the settings page where you can delete your change your languages. etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is always the chance of bricking your Wii. But there's SaveMii. It fixes bricked Wiis.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye what's wrong with getting bored with brawl? It's boring after a week. Only thing that could keep anyone playing is the Wi-fi.


Um...how can you even say that?! Brawl NEVER gets boring for me. Even if it's just brawling with CPUs. I do play online with Andrew, but I play offline much more. It has endless replay value. I don't see how you people can get bored of it like that...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You should see the new HDLC they made for City Folk.


Ugly.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 22, 2009)

_I loled at Duster and Kumatora and begged for Gino(never gonna happen) and the masked man(<3)_


----------



## MygL (Jun 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl has Offline too. And Lucas. =3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tye, I don't see how anyone can still find it fun after a while. It's slowed down as compared to melee, you can get every character with the SSE, and I got more trophies than I had in melee (it took me years to get 300 trophies in melee) in only a few days. Brawl is casual.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye, I don't see how anyone can still find it fun after a while. It's slowed down as compared to melee, you can get every character with the SSE, and I got more trophies than I had in melee (it took me years to get 300 trophies in melee) in only a few days. Brawl is casual.


It's not _that_ slower than Melee. Besides, I like it a little slower. And who cares how fast you get trophies and characters? I still have two stickers and two trophies to get. And LOL. Brawl is not casual. Even if it was, there's nothing wrong with casual games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _I loled at Duster and Kumatora and begged for Gino(never gonna happen) and the masked man(<3)_


Yeah, I love Mother 3 characters. =3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually quite debatable.

Anyways, Brawl entertained me for about.... 3-6 weeks after I got it. Then I kinda got bored of it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell are casual games bad? They do nothing but good to the gaming industry. And I seriously don't see how you guys got bored of Brawl... .-.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2009)

Those look soo fake.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all are. Just certain ones that were obviously made to suck in money and nothing else. Like Wii Play.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Play is very fun. I don't know why you'd hate it.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you play online with texture hacks


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

More like ... Beautiful and intelligent.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Can you play online with texture hacks


It used to work. Not sure if it still does.

Anyway, the ones in the second spoiler look pretty good.
I really liked the Team Rocket Luigi and the redone Hyrule Castle.
If brawl wouldn't have gotten boring so fast, I woulda tried going into this texturing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 23, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but it got really boring after a while because no one wanted to play. The stage builder got lame because you were confined to "x" amount of space and "x" amount of items. If it was like LBP's Stage Builder, I'd be playing it right now.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea, but it got really boring after a while because no one wanted to play. The stage builder got lame because you were confined to "x" amount of space and "x" amount of items. If it was like LBP's Stage Builder, I'd be playing it right now.


I know.
That's the thing about wii games, the limitation.
Nintendo should start working on a new system already, the wii pretty much killed them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=217759


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tye.
You need to see the light.
It took me YEARS to get every character in melee, making it harder to unlock things creates replay value. The fact that almost everything in brawl can be unlocked with barely any effort is Nintendo's attempt at getting casual gamers in order to get more money instead of tending to the needs of its hardcore fans.
This is why only casual gamers, young children, old people, and nintendo fans hoping for Nintendo to return to its glory days even own a wii. Nintendo has become like every other big corporation who only wants your money.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye.
> You need to see the light.
> It took me YEARS to get every character in melee, making it harder to unlock things creates replay value. The fact that almost everything in brawl can be unlocked with barely any effort is Nintendo's attempt at getting casual gamers in order to get more money instead of tending to the needs of its hardcore fans.
> This is why only casual gamers, young children, old people, and nintendo fans hoping for Nintendo to return to its glory days even own a wii. Nintendo has become like every other big corporation who only wants your money.


It took you YEARS to unlock all the characters in Melee?! It took me a week. And you're so wrong, ugh... Honestly, if people would just stop blaming the casuals and everything...


----------



## m12 (Jun 24, 2009)

I still like Brawl, and play it daily. It's kinda weird, since I have a 360, with most major online games, yet I still prefer City Folk and Brawl over them.

Either way, these textures aren't bad at all, considering it takes some skill to compile them correctly in the first place. I especially like the Lucas/Geno costume.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seriously played 1000 vs. matches in melee in a week?
And it is true. Nintendo only wants your money, Miyamoto has even told us this before when he basically said he was ignoring the hardcore fans, and in one interview about zelda wii he stated something about putting in wii motion plus depending on how well Wii sports resort sold, that's a marketing technique.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the reason ps3 is better..


----------



## DKelly (Jun 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> *COUGH* THAT'S tempting you?


This^^


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt have to get all the characters that way... I got all of them in like a month.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a) That's for windows.

b) IT'S FOR A FREAKIN COMPUTER!


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Jun 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a ps3 and play LBP?


If you do add my psn: Adam9001.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 24, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I said "IF i had one."


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, there is no characters in Melee that you unlock by playing 1000 VS. Matches. If you're talking about Mewtwo, he is unlocked by playing VS. Mode for a combined total of 20 hours. And the time required to unlock Mewtwo can be split between players (e.g. 2 human players requires 10 hours, 3 human players requires 6 hours and 40 minutes, and four players requires 5 hours), which makes it even easier. And no, Nintendo has always been about the consumers, not the money (unlike Sony and Microsoft). That's why they're expanding the gaming audience. Nintendo wants more people to get into games. Of course, that brings in money. But it's not all about the money. It's about changing the video game market. You just don't want to accept it because you hate casual games (for no apparent reason; they're really great).


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr. Game & Watch is unlocked with 1000 vs. matches Tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make the stages on a PC, and then you save the stages on your SD card. Then you can play on them in Brawl and copy them to the Wii's memory if you want. And yes, it's only for Windows... =/ I had to use the XP at my house. Ugh, it's _so_ slow... >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Unlockable How to Unlock 
Jigglypuff 50 vs. matches 
Dr. Mario 100 vs. matches 
Pichu 200 vs. matches 
Falco 300 vs. matches 
Marth 400 vs. matches 
Young Link 500 vs. matches 
Ganondorf 600 vs. matches 
Mewtwo 700 vs. matches 
Luigi 800 vs. matches 
Roy 900 vs. matches 
Mr. Game & Watch 1,000 vs. matches 
I unlocked these characters this way.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mr. Game & Watch is unlocked with 1000 vs. matches Tye.


Um...no. Mr. Game & Watch is unlocked by completing Classic, Adventure, or Target Test with all other 24 other characters. When it comes to Smash Bros., I know all. ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points to my above post*
You know nothing about smash bros.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're both right.

Tye, you're baiting trolls with that Sony and Microsoft statement. 

And some casual games do just suck.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, BTW Tye, I hate casual games because I like a fun gaming experiences that lasts me for a long time instead of just for a few days, I still play Super Mario 64 even today yet i've been playing that game since I was just a little kid. I only play Mario galaxy once every like 5 months for only a few minutes.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, dude, this is sad. I know your title says "Fanboy", but is there any way at all for you to get that Nintendo is seriously doing something wrong here?

Casual games are great for the industry, yes, but as far as the gamers that bought the Wii for the likes of Zelda and Mario, they're getting the shaft. Nintendo, while still acknowledging the core gamer with games like Other M and Mario Galaxy 2, their main focus is no longer you, but your mother, your grandmother and your uncles and aunts.

And hating on the other brands isn't cool at all. Broaden your horizons and stop being such an ignorant fanboy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, BTW Tye, I hate casual games because I like a fun gaming experiences that lasts me for a long time instead of just for a few days, I still play Super Mario 64 even today yet i've been playing that game since I was just a little kid. I only play Mario galaxy once every like 5 months for only a few minutes.


I play all my Wii games regularly, including "casual" games like Wii Sports, Wii Play, Wii Fit, and Wii Music. I love them all. They DO give you a fun gaming experience that lasts a long time. I play Wii Music a hell of a lot more than I play Twilight Princess. Because games like the Wii series and Brawl have infinite replay value. Once you beat games like Twilight Princess, there's nothing left to do. No real reason to go back and play it. But games with fun multiplayer like Brawl, WarioWare, and Mario Kart never get old.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played Wii sports since I got my wii.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly are they "doing wrong", huh? Nothing. You just don't like the direction they're going in.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should. It's really fun. I don't know why you'd think otherwise...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask you something Tye? If you had a choice, Super Mario Galaxy or Super Mario World?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this, mostly. Games like Wii Sports and Wii Play have gotten old though. Mario Kart, Mario Strikers Charged, Sonic&Secret Rings, Brawl, and games like that never get old though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it when you people say that. Nintendo isn't ignoring the core fans for the casual. They make games that appeal to both audiences! Besides, good "core" games take much longer to make than "casual" games. You don't want what could have been a great game to be rushed, do you? And I don't _hate_ the other brands. I just don't like to play them.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Developing games for non-gamers. How exactly is that not doing something wrong? Do you think it would be wise for a company that develops products exclusively for people looking to lose weight to suddenly begin producing rich in fat foods and products that cause weight gain? That would kill the faith in all the consumers that bought their weight loss products.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All companies primary goals are to make money.
If they weren't motivated by money, why wouldn't they have listened to the hardcore gamer some?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Galaxy. Is there a problem with that? I prefer 3D games to 2D games. Sprites bore me, especially older ones. I'm not saying that I don't like SMW, because I LOVE it. It's one of the greatest games ever. But I'd prefer Galaxy to it any day, because it's more fun to play.


----------



## MygL (Jun 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a Platinum medal in WiiSports, hit the bag or something like that when I first got the Wii, then got Twilight Princess and haven't played Wii Sports cause it got all dirty, if I put it in my Wii, it could get broken or something like that


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need help.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you just threw out any and all credibility you could have possibly had.


----------



## shinobibeat (Jun 24, 2009)

A*falls out sky* SMW>SMG *flies away*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read my reply to your edited post. And I don't understand what you're getting at. There's nothing but good that comes from it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? _Why?_ Because _you_ say so? HA.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because he prefers games with better graphics, cool controls, wide variety of enemies, and storyline?

Just because the storyline isn't "Bowser took peach, go to his castle and beat him up" doesn't mean the game is bad.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? There's nothing wrong with liking newer games better than older ones. YOU people are the fanboys. Old school fanboys. I love older games, but I like newer experiences.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

A game company that doesn't develop products for gamers, how is that even remotely correct?

What if Oscar Meyer all of a sudden started producing vegetable snacks? Would that be fair for those that love their Bologna?



> Why? There's nothing wrong with liking newer games better than older ones. YOU people are the fanboys. Old school fanboys. I love older games, but I like newer experiences.



We simply have nostalgic roots planted with the games of yesteryear. Doesn't make us ignorant fans.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not the type to care about graphics but gameplay, sure Super Mario Galaxy is fun the first time you play it, but after that it's incredibly boring, Casual games are short and sweet, amazing games like SMW are like the everlasting gobstobbers that still taste good after you've gotten through the first layer and then last for a long time.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Nintendo ceased to really make _games_ in about 2004.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> A game company that doesn't develop products for gamers, how is that even remotely correct?
> 
> What if Oscar Meyer all of a sudden started producing vegetable snacks? Would that be fair for those that love their Bologna?


They DO develop games for gamers. Along with games that target non-gamers. Why? To get more people to become gamers!! If they weren't still developing for gamers, we wouldn't have games like Other M, Zelda Wii, Spirit Tracks, Galaxy 2, and New Super Mario Bros. Wii in the making.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all for gameplay, too. Super Mario Galaxy's gameplay is much more fun and entertaining than Super Mario World's. Sorry.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll probably screw up Zelda too. They have already started when they made TP and PH incredibly easy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> > Why? There's nothing wrong with liking newer games better than older ones. YOU people are the fanboys. Old school fanboys. I love older games, but I like newer experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> We simply have nostalgic roots planted with the games of yesteryear. Doesn't make us ignorant fans.


So do I, but I just prefer newer games. How does that make me ignorant?


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but true. Twilight Princess was such a drag. 

And dude, just noticed the cute catgirl in your sig.

And now it's gone?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twilight Princess was about the same as Ocarina of Time when it comes to difficulty, so are you saying that OoT is too easy to be a good game?


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz

Haven't you given up yet?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't possibly compare TP's difficulty to OOT's like that. A 5 year old could solve the puzzles in TP without any effort. The only part I got stuck at is finding the right door to go to in the beginning of the lakebed temple with the stairs, but I figured it out after a few minutes and went through the rest of the temple like a cakewalk. Also, why don't you go out in Hyrule field in TP, stand with a bunch of enemies and see how long it takes to kill you. Now go play Link to the past and stand with a bunch of enemies and see how long it takes to kill you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is there to give up? I just have a bunch of old school gamers flaming me because I have different opinions on gaming. Is my opinion _really_ that important to you? Honestly, you act as if you _need_ to "change" me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shun the nonbeliever! Shunnnnnnah! 
Jk.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give up this foolish fanboy cover of yours and take a look at what your precious Nintendo has done to its fan base.

You calling us fanboys is just ignorant. You know nothing of our gaming habits or which company we favor, unlike you where it's blatantly obvious with your sad attempts at defending and trying to justify every single move Nintendo has made with the Wii.



> Nor did I in Ocarina of Time.


Whatever helps your argument I suppose. I know another cretin on another forum that does the same thing.


----------



## MygL (Jun 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make him play without items, Fox only, FInal Destination, NAO!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. You're still trying to change me? Nintendo is doing nothing but good. You just want them to go back to their old school roots. This is obviously going nowhere, so let's just get back on topic. Or are you incapable of doing that?


----------



## MygL (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

I remember when I could be proud to own a Nintendo console. Now I can't wait until I get a PS3.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a console from every single company. Not all current gen of course, but I have tried all companies. I'd have to say I like them all equally, but for different things. And even though Nintendo does have some good games, they screwed up with the wii.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2009)

Alright guys, that's enough.

Go play Melee.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I remember when I could be proud to own a Nintendo console. Now I can't wait until I get a PS3.


More spam. Tsk, tsk, tsk. Seriously, you guys are just repeating the same crap over and over again. It's not gonna change anything. Get back on topic or I'm reporting all of you.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I remember when I could be proud to own a Nintendo console. Now I can't wait until I get a PS3.


I'm still proud to own a Nintendo console because of Rune Factory Frontier and The Conduit and, uh, another little handy channel. But I simply cannot wait to get another PS3 this year. I had the taste of one earlier this year now I'm craving it.



> I lol'd.


Did you seriously laugh out loud?



> You're still trying to change me?


Nope, just trying to make you see.



> Nintendo is doing nothing but good.



If you're a Grandmother, or are disabled or like mindless carnival games. For the rest of us gamers that made Nintendo who they are, they're doing terribly.



> You just want them to go back to their old school roots.


Not old school roots, just a nice 80-20 ratio when it comes to the franchises they built their house upon.



> Or are you incapable of doing that?


The ultimate copout. 

When on the ropes, blame the other guy!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your really good at being a hypocrit.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't make the jobs for the mods any easier.
I'm sure there is a rule against report spamming.

Plus, you're the one fighting with them.
If you were to ignore them, you wouldn't need a reason to threaten.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

> Nope, just trying to make you see.


So you're trying to change me? Yeah.



> If you're a Grandmother, or are disabled or like mindless carnival games. For the rest of us gamers that made Nintendo who they are, they're doing terribly.


Then explain why I enjoy Nintendo's (not 3rd party) casual games. I'm sure if you guys gave them a chance, you'd find them fun, too.



Anyway, getting back on topic... Other M Samus!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tye I did give the casual games a chance.


----------



## Horus (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> > Nope, just trying to make you see.
> 
> 
> So you're trying to change me? Yeah.
> ...


Your a fanboy, if they made games about Teletubies only, you'd say they were amazing

I'm saving that picture btw


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye.
> You need to see the light.
> It took me YEARS to get every character in melee, making it harder to unlock things creates replay value. The fact that almost everything in brawl can be unlocked with barely any effort is Nintendo's attempt at getting casual gamers in order to get more money instead of tending to the needs of its hardcore fans.
> This is why only casual gamers, young children, old people, and *nintendo fans hoping for Nintendo to return to its glory* days even own a wii. Nintendo has become like every other big corporation who only wants your money.


me


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Whoa, this one's awesome!


----------



## MygL (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol, the MK textures are very awesome.

There's almost nothing for Lucas =/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol, Obama.






And Hitler. =P


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Whoa, this one's awesome!


Holy crap, that is epic!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Werehog!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

Hoooooolyyyyyy shiiiiii--

http://www.youtube.com/v/1qLcu-2T6R4


----------



## MygL (Jun 24, 2009)

Now THAT is something to be tempted at.

Also the background looks like the Ness' nightmare (or however is called) of EarthBound.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tye, turn down the volume on that video and watch it while Listening to this.
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/150960


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Now THAT is something to be tempted at.
> 
> Also the background looks like the Ness' nightmare (or however is called) of EarthBound.


it reminds me of giygas...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is Giygas.


----------



## MygL (Jun 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I was trying to say...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 24, 2009)

They even have MODEL hacks!!


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 24, 2009)

Not all that tempting.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

It is tempting to hack because you can have Kumatora and Duster in brawl!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> They even have MODEL hacks!!


I wanna play as Baby Mario


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2009)

woot, that's awesome
but i wouldn't risk my wii for it though ..


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

So cool! But my Wii's safety comes first.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

It's called a texture hack.
They're really fun tbh ;D


----------



## KingKombat (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys don't know this, but I'm part of a team who does this stuff.
http://stacksmash.cultnet.net/brawlhost/dairantouglitchforce/
It's pretty fun.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> You guys don't know this, but I'm part of a team who does this stuff.
> http://stacksmash.cultnet.net/brawlhost/dairantouglitchforce/
> It's pretty fun.


You can make textures?! Can you do me a favor? I read the guides and stuff, but it still doesn't make sense to me. Most of the programs you need are Windows only. -_-;

So, yeah... That's why I've been gone for the last few days. I started using textures. They're AWESOME!!! ...And VERY addicting. All I did the last few days was download, sort out, and put textures on my SD card. And talk to Andrew, of course. X3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye has changed so much since his join.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I have. In more ways than one. X3

But this is the only thing I use the Homebrew Channel for. It isn't even cheating or anything. All I'm doing is changing textures in the game. =P


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

omgpedobearpika~


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll post screenshots when I take them. ^_^

OM*G GIYGAS DESTINATION IS *censored.3.0*ING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe one day you'll play things other than Nintendo and Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, never gonna happen. ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know that, did you ever think you'd be bi?
I'm sure one day you'll see that just because it isn't made by Nintendo doesn't mean you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither Andrew nor I would ever start liking games that aren't Nintendo or Sonic. We're fanboys for life. And yes, in fact. Deep down I knew I was bi, but I didn't believe it, or I didn't want to believe it. But I _know_ that I'm a fanboy for life. There's no interest in Sony or Microsoft franchises in me at all. But let's not start this again... This thread is about textures, not my gaming interests.



<small>And lol @ Sony stopping production of the PS3.</small>


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2009)

Hm.. now into the brawl textures eh?  I did custom AC Neighbors but now I don't do that.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2009)

Hope you get bricked. One thing messed up is permant brick. Also savemii doesn't work all of the time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Hope you get bricked. One thing messed up is permant brick. Also savemii doesn't work all of the time.


Listen to you, ex-hacker. What, did your Wii get bricked or something? My Wii is fine. You have to really *censored.3.0* something up to brick it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bizarro Tyeforce!


----------



## rafren (Jun 29, 2009)

Whoa....But oh well...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sony isn't stopping production of the PS3, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sony isn't stopping production of the PS3, lol.


That's what I've heard from a few different people. *shrug*


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, they're obviously lying.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Jun 30, 2009)

And really dumb.


----------



## Clown Town (Jun 30, 2009)

XD Pedobear


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol. XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't "know" that, it makes no *censored.3.0*ing sense. How the *censored.3.0* do you know that there are never going to be any games you like other than nintendo that ever come out?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're done discussing that.


----------



## Trela (Jun 30, 2009)

Umm....yeah....

WHERE DID YOU FIND THOSE CHARIZARD TEXTURES!? I CANT FIND THEM!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 30, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Umm....yeah....
> 
> WHERE DID YOU FIND THOSE CHARIZARD TEXTURES!? I CANT FIND THEM!


omg, trela posted in something other than a brawl tourney! :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Umm....yeah....
> 
> WHERE DID YOU FIND THOSE CHARIZARD TEXTURES!? I CANT FIND THEM!


I can send you my whole private folder with all my textures if you want. ^_^


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same fo meh pl0x


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Kay. I'll upload it right now. ^_^

(But DSL sucks... It'll take awhile. Like, maybe hours. -_-


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's k


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

But what does it have to do with hackers ???


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> But what does it have to do with hackers ???


BECAUSE THE TEXTURE HACKS ARE HACKS THAT ARE MADE BY HACKERS MORON


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 30, 2009)

tye ur a hacker now?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't even about that.. you're saying you don't like games that _don't even exist yet_.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

lol@ Console game arguments


----------



## MygL (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> lol@ Console game arguments


Nowait, you already said that  :r


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

DAMMIT. After all those hours, MediaFire says the file is too large. Apparently I have to be a pro member. -_-; Guess I'll have to find another file hosting site... =P

Also, I'm taking snapshots of my textures. =3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 1, 2009)

I bit of a dumb question but when you download textures what folder do i put them in the sd card


----------



## MygL (Jul 1, 2009)

Balanced Brawl is out!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I bit of a dumb question but when you download textures what folder do i put them in the sd card


private/wii/APP/RSBE/pf/fighter/(character name)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Balanced Brawl is out!


wat


----------



## Puckbean (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you might have to make the pf/fighter/(character name) folders on your own


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Puckbean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Or you can wait until I upload mine. =P


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't see what's so good about them charecters HACKED... >.>


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I don't see what's so good about them charecters HACKED... >.>


They just look awesome XD .
Not becoming a hacker anytime soon though.
Love the lopunny lucario, it's adorable! :3 .


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 1, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But still your wii can get bricked just for the charecters looking different awesome!  :r  :r  :r


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh really :O .
Still they're awesome XD .


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 1, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDD but I wouldn't start hacking for them


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but I need to keep those pictures  .


----------



## Joe (Jul 1, 2009)

Fitzi hacking stuff like that is the best  
:       D


----------



## rafren (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just using textures isn't gonna brick your Wii. All you're doing is using a code to swap the textures in the game with textures on your SD card. Not much to it.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This hacking isn't really _bad_ hacking from my viewpoint. Now, hacking pokemon games to get rare pokemon is bad hacking.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. All this hacking is doing is changing the appearance of the game. It's not cheating like hacking on Pok


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you shut the hell up ?? It's to much for you to speack like a normal person and to tell it in a civilized way ??? And this is only a question , its not like I was asking something so complicate. And I thought those were made on Paint.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

wow those picturs are really cool! sorry i am a little late to this thread hahha


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Jul 1, 2009)

Is like Brawl but... More... Balanced...


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't breed to get EVs. You breed for IVs.

Pokemon is about skill and prediction, not about who's Lucario has a higher speed stat.

They're legit hacks; hacks within the limits of the game. All normal in-game rules apply, like the EV limit.


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your asking a question that isn't even on topic that's completely pointless.
Go be a noob on some other forum


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the brain fart, I know you get IV's by breeding, and EV's by training. 

ok, I see now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Is like Brawl but... More... Balanced...


You meant that "Brawl+" crap over at SmashBoards? Pff,more like Brawl-.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nono, you see there are 3 Brawls
Normal Brawl
Brawl+ (Which I see as a Melee 2)
And  Balanced Brawl ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYSVlSKa2Ek )


----------



## Trela (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I agree with ya also. Brawl should be kept the way it is.

What's stupid is that they're trying to make it Tournament worthy, like make it the main event at Brawl Tournaments. That isnt gonna happen lol. The SBR (leaders of the Smash Community) already said no to it, so I dunno why they are still trying :I


----------



## Horus (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 Ryko

Ike's forward B is some haxed up *censored.2.0* now o.0


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edited it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still crap. Why change the way the game is? Brawl is how it was meant to be played. People shouldn't be changing it like this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

They made "Brawl+" to fit the standards for over obsessed Brawl geeks/nerds/otakus.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help but when i got to ap it said folder is empty


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luck is only a small factor.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you _have_ to hack to use these? D:
[/stupidquestion]


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Do you _have_ to hack to use these? D:
> [/stupidquestion]


Yes.


----------



## MygL (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's their game of Brawl they can break it if they want.

Lol, I really don't care, I'm keeping Brawl... Maybe...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to make the folders yourself, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they can, but it's just wrong. Brawl is how it is, and it should be left that way.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## MygL (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they found out the way to not have the button lag in Wi-Fi, I AM so freaking hacking my Wii.

Hopefully they will =S


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW HOW HOW?!?!

EDIT: Oh, never mind, I read that wrong. =P


----------



## MygL (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a hacker. But it's worth to think of it =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it's possible. The lag is from the server. There's nothing anybody but Nintendo can do about it.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hacking shiny Pokemon is something I'm MAJORLY against though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hacking shiny Pokemon is something I'm MAJORLY against though.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> They made "Brawl+" to fit the standards for over obsessed Brawl geeks/nerds/otakus.


They made Brawl+ because they actually like to have fun when they play video games.

And Brawl+ isn't that much like Melee.

I only read the first two and last two pages of this thread, but this is the ONLY place I've ever seen Anti-Homebrew peeps. And Texture hacks are amazing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2009)

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAA!!!!!




I roflmao'd.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that so funny? Nothing he said warranted such a response.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Brawl+ is fake.
I remember the video IGN uploaded on April 1st.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's very real. But it's funny that he Brawl+ is more fun than the original. LOL XD


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I wouldn't start hacking for that!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Roy and Baby Mario are now in Brawl ...


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Roy and Baby Mario are now in Brawl ...


Baby Mario won't be gud I think... >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a model hack of Mario.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lol!

But anyway >_<


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot how AMAZINGLY FUN the inability to combo due to no hitstun, tripping, godly top tier characters, and slow paced matches are! All those things are just amazing! How could I forget that EVERYONE must love playing games like that!

The people who made Brawl+ and the people who play Brawl+ over vBrawl do it because THEY DON'T FIND BRAWL TO BE FUN. So yes, they like to have fun when they play video games.

And Brawl+ is VERY real xD I've played it -_-


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Brawl+ = Melee for over obsessed Smash fans.


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 2, 2009)

Spoken like someone who's never played Brawl+. Brawl+ and Melee don't play like each other much at all. Melee relies heavily on quick spacing and and Wavedashing into a proper position or L-Canceling into combos. Brawl is based around Camping. Brawl+ is somewhere in between, where they've left out Wavedashing and L-Canceling (Two things any decent Melee player needs) and instead have opted to remove the terribly casual parts of Brawl (Tripping is stupid no matter how you spin it) and increase hitstun while reducing lag to make the game move at a faster pace.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RNG ftw.

I still need to find my SID.

And I agree with the Brawl+ point about tripping. It's just stupid. The other points....not so much. But if some people find it more fun and it doesn't affect me, then fine.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Spoken like someone who's never played Brawl+. Brawl+ and Melee don't play like each other much at all. Melee relies heavily on quick spacing and and Wavedashing into a proper position or L-Canceling into combos. Brawl is based around Camping. Brawl+ is somewhere in between, where they've left out Wavedashing and L-Canceling (Two things any decent Melee player needs) and instead have opted to remove the terribly casual parts of Brawl (Tripping is stupid no matter how you spin it) and increase hitstun while reducing lag to make the game move at a faster pace.


Well don't blame me for not tweaking every little tiny movement and B air in Brawl just to make it better.
That doesn't sound fun to me at all.


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 2, 2009)

You don't have to consider it more fun, but like I've said it seems clear that you've never even played Brawl+. And, like most people who haven't, you have a large misinterpretation of what it is.

Like I said, watching my friend play in a tournament match and lose a set because when setting up a grab release on a Wario at 130% his Peach trips before getting a USmash off isn't fun. Playing against an 80-20 matchup isn't fun. Realizing it's near impossible to make a valid stock down comeback against a good player because there's no such things as combos isn't fun.


----------



## Trela (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol who said Brawl+ was fake?

AS long as they dont struggle and try to force people and TO's to play and use Brawl+ as the main event, I'm ok with it. I played it myself, and it's pretty good, but you really shouldn't change the game the way it was made.

Like my friend says, "Brawl is the future. ACCEPT IT! FACE IT!" xP

=Trela=


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Well in my opinion, I think hackers are just trying to make Brawl more like Melee now.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JwIT7xbm_mc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JwIT7xbm_mc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well in my opinion, I think hackers are just trying to make Brawl more like Melee now.
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JwIT7xbm_mc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Roy was a different project from B+


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are very right. THAT'S WHAT MAKES BRAWL FUN!!


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tidus, stop dissing brawl. you may not think its fun, but most of the people here do think its fun.


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and some people think B+ is fun.

Some people think items are fun and some don't

Now *censored.9.10* plz


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_> shut up already horus.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, Brawl+ is real?
Certain misunderstanding on my part, I guess.

But still, Brawl+?

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Roy and Baby Mario are now in Brawl ...


Roy is just a simple texture hack of Ike/Marth. Baby Mario is a model hack. They have a few of them now... Anyway, I now have all of the removed characters as textures! Mewtwo (Lucario), Roy (Ike/Marth), Dr. Mario (Mario), Young Link (Toon Link), Pichu (Pikachu), Dixie Kong (Diddy Kong), Plusle & Minun (Pikachu), Toon Zelda (Toon Link), Tetra (Toon Link), and Geno (Toon Link).


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*walks away*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay tourneyfags, stop talking about your silly Brawl- or GTFO. This thread is about textures.

I'm in the process of taking snapshots of all of my textures. I'll post them here when I'm done. ^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

I know I'm probably gonna get flamed here and there but, IMO, they should just go back to playing Melee.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

If I were you, I'd just replace #03 with the Metroid Trainer.


----------



## MygL (Jul 2, 2009)

Lucaslucaslucas

Any good Lucas texture here?


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay tourneyfags, stop talking about your silly Brawl- or GTFO. This thread is about textures.
> 
> I'm in the process of taking snapshots of all of my textures. I'll post them here when I'm done. ^_^


The only people who use the term "Tourneyfag" are the people who suck at the game.

And if you think Brawl+ plays like Melee then you've never played Brawl+. So it's kind of ignorant to talk about a game you've never played.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 2, 2009)

There have been reports of discussion about hacking in this thread. If someone would like to point out specific posts (PM me or report them), then I'll unlock this thread.

Discussion about hacking is not allowed at TBT.


----------

